# Ubuntu 14.04 "cryptsetup cryptsetup failed bad password or options"



## Alduins Khajiit (Dec 30, 2014)

I cannot even boot up Linux anymore, When I enter my password, I get a message that reads


> cryptsetup cryptsetup failed bad password or options


 I am 110% sure I have the right password because it's the same password I use for all log-ins on the internet, it's my biggest paraphilia as my password. but Linux boot doesn't recognize it! Google offers NO help, it recognizes the phrase itself but not in a way to display any relevant information. just a bunch of _old_ 2012 reddit ****


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Look like you have this bug


https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1382831


Just a couple of things to check. See post #10 and make sure that your keyboard layout was not changed if not set to default US keyboard layout when you entered your password.


----------

